# Best legit place to buy REAL Yugioh cards?



## Schlupi (May 13, 2011)

So Anybody know a good site to buy REAL cards online? I found a few (Yugiohmint, Yugioh.tcgplayer.com, etc) and was wondering if those two are legit, and if there are any other better ones.

Any help at all or personal experience with these stores would be appreciated.


----------



## Nujui (May 13, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> So Anybody know a good site to buy REAL cards online? I found a few (Yugiohmint, Yugioh.tcgplayer.com, etc) and was wondering if those two are legit, and if there are any other better ones.
> 
> Any help at all or personal experience with these stores would be appreciated.


I usually just trade with friends or buy them from wallmart. I'm also giving some away in my giving thread if you want any of them.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 13, 2011)

Walmart usually sells tons of these. Also be on the lookout for older sets when newer ones come out. I have seen loose packs of old boosters go for $1 a piece, and a blister pack of 5 unopened boosters plus a stack of 5 trash summons go for $5


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## Hop2089 (May 13, 2011)

Ideal808 for real cards.


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2011)

http://www.toywiz.com/ and http://www.amazon.com/
Are the two I use the most myself


----------



## InuYasha (May 14, 2011)

I don't keep up with the prices of things but I have bought a few things from this site...

http://www.bbtoystore.com/store/YUGIOH.html


----------



## Nebz (May 14, 2011)

http://www.yugiohetc.com which is part of http://www.gamingetc.com was a site I previously used for some singles. I forgot another I went to but I know yugiohmint was one also....

http://www.dacardworld.com was another I ordered box sets from depending on price comparisons with other sites.


----------



## Sterling (May 14, 2011)

TCGplayer is definitely one of the best places. Just make sure you buy the majority of your cards from one vendor, otherwise you'll get hit with high shipping.


----------

